# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Joshua [Θάσος ΙΙΙ, Αμφίπολις]

## JIMMARG75

Παιδιά βρήκα μια πολύ παλιά ψάχνοντας για ώρες.Sorry αν την έχετε ανέβασει κάπου αλλού!
SXDCB.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ferry boat Αμφίπολις λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα, όταν το ναυπηγείο ήταν στο Πέραμα. Πίσω φαίνονται τα φουγάρα της Δ.Ε.Η.

----------


## CORFU

πεs μαs και που εκανε δρομολογια φιλε Παντελη??

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε CORFU, ξέχασα να ρωτήσω γιατί είχαν δουλειά και δεν γνωρίζω. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει.

----------


## xaloba

Καβαλα-θασο εκανε καποτε

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε xaloba

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αμφιπολις_

Το *Αμφιπολις* ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα πορθμεια που δρομολογηθηκε στην Γραμμη Καβαλας Θασου. Ξεκινησε εκει το 1965.

Βλεπουμε πολυ ωραιες σκηνες της αφιξης του στην Θασο απο ενα μικρο φιλμ για το νησι που εβγαλε η British Path&#233; το 1965.  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1835

Μαλιστα, το φιλμ ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα τα out takes (κομματια που δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκαν) ενος αλλου φιλμ για το νησι. Στο τελικο φιλμ εβαλαν μονο τα παλαιοτερα *Μακεδονια* και *Θασος*  (τα παρουσιασα εδω προ μηνων). 

Αξιζει τον κοπο να το δειτε ολο και να κανετε συγκριση με την σημερινη Θασο.

Amfipolis0.jpg

A1.jpg

Amfipolis1a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αμφιπολις* ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα πορθμεια που δρομολογηθηκε στην Γραμμη Καβαλας Θασου. Ξεκινησε εκει το 1965.  Βλεπουμε πολυ ωραιες σκηνες της αφιξης του στην Θασο απο ενα μικρο φιλμ για το νησι που εβγαλε η British Path&#233; το 1965.  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1835

Amfipolis2 a.jpg

Amfipolis2a.jpg

Amfipolis2b.jpg

Amfipolis3a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αμφιπολις* ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα πορθμεια που δρομολογηθηκε στην Γραμμη Καβαλας Θασου. Ξεκινησε εκει το 1965.  Βλεπουμε πολυ ωραιες σκηνες της αφιξης του στην Θασο απο ενα μικρο φιλμ για το νησι που εβγαλε η British Path&#233; το 1965.  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1835
Amfipolis4a.jpg

Amfipolis6.jpg

Amfipolis10.jpg

Amfipolis11.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μπράβο* Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Φανταστικό υλικό και το Video καταπληκτικό. Μέσα απ' αυτό βλέπεις τις τότε συνήθειες του κόσμου, το ντύσιμο του, τα αμάξια, τα αεροπλάνα, τις δραστηριότητες και πολλά άλλα. Μία καταπράσινη Θάσο που την κάψανε πολλές φορές και πράσινη είναι. 
Και μία φωτο απο μένα για το Αμφίπολις (κάπου πρέπει να την έχω ξανα ανεβάσει) λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του απο το ΄τοτε ναυπηγείο Σάββα στο Πέραμα (γιατί τώρα είναι στην Ελευσίνα). Στο βάθος φαίνεται το εργοστάσιο της Δ.Ε.Η. Χαρισμένη σε σένα Νικόλα και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz:  
ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Μπράβο* Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου. Φανταστικό υλικό και το Video καταπληκτικό. Μέσα απ' αυτό βλέπεις τις τότε συνήθειες του κόσμου, το ντύσιμο του, τα αμάξια, τα αεροπλάνα, τις δραστηριότητες και πολλά άλλα. Μία καταπράσινη Θάσο που την κάψανε πολλές φορές και πράσινη είναι. 
> Και μία φωτο απο μένα για το Αμφίπολις (κάπου πρέπει να την έχω ξανα ανεβάσει) λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του απο το ΄τοτε ναυπηγείο Σάββα στο Πέραμα (γιατί τώρα είναι στην Ελευσίνα). Στο βάθος φαίνεται το εργοστάσιο της Δ.Ε.Η. Χαρισμένη σε σένα Νικόλα και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101248


Ευχαριστω

Μηπως ξερεις τι απεγινε το *Αμφιπολις*;

Ν

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω Νικόλα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχετε ξεκινήσει την παρτίδα και κάνετε παιχνίδι μόνοι σας εσείς οι παλιοί... Εμείς οι νέοι απλά μαθαίνουμε... Όσο υπάρχει όρεξη μην σταματήσετε... Μπράβο σας !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχετε ξεκινήσει την παρτίδα και κάνετε παιχνίδι μόνοι σας εσείς οι παλιοί... Εμείς οι νέοι απλά μαθαίνουμε... Όσο υπάρχει όρεξη μην σταματήσετε... Μπράβο σας !


Σημασια εχει να ξεθαβουμε παλιες φωτογραφιες και να θυμομαστε και εμεις ποσο εχει αλλαξει η Ελλαδα, ελπιζω προς το καλυτερο....

----------


## naftaki

> Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω Νικόλα.


 επειδη θελετε τα φωτα μου το αμφιπολις μετονομαστηκε σε θασσος 3 αργοτερα με ιδιοκτητη τον μοσχιδη και αργοτερα τα πηραν οι παλιοι μετοχοι τις ανεθ χαριτοπουλος και σια και οταν τελειωσε η χρηση ως πορθμειο το πηρε ο γιαννης ο συκουδης ενας μαρμαρας και το εκανε κεντρο διασκεδασης με το ονομα λοοβ μποουτ για 3-4 χρονια περιπου και οταν δεν μπορεσε να συνεχισει να το συντηρει το παρατησε στιν μαρινα μεσα για επισης μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα οπου αργοτερα το πιραν για διαλυση

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες φίλε naftaki. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tsakonis

Καλημέρα στην παρέα , μετά Γιαννάκι μου δεν πήγε για διάλυση , αλλά πουλήθηκε σε τρίτους - μετονομάσθηκε σε JOSHUA - και δούλευε (δεν ξέρω που ακριβώς) . Για τώρα αγνοώ την τύχη του , ίσως μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος πιο ενημερωμένος στο θέμα .
ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αμφιπολις* στο μεσο, στην Θασο.... Υποθετω δεκαετια του 1970

Amfipolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το "30 χρονια", το blog που ανακαλυψε ο _ellinis_ (http://30xronia.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-post.html) διαβαζουμε τα εξης¨




> Την Κυριακή 21 Ιουνίου 1964 άρχισε τα δρομολόγια Καβάλας -Θάσου  το νέο  φέρρυ μπόουτ *Αμφίπολις*. Μέχρι και τότε δρομολόγια εκτελούσαν τα  ''*Αλέξης*'', ''*Μαρία*'' και ''*Παπαγεωργίου*'' τα οποία όμως ήταν μόνο  επιβατικά. _Στον τοπικό τύπο περιγράφεται με ενθουσιασμό το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο_:
> 
> _ " Το νέο φέρυ μπωτ έχει μήκος 41 μέτρα και αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα 14 μιλλίων__, με δύο καινούργιες μηχανές Ντήζελ 650 ίππων εκάστη. Διαθέτει πολυτελή και άνετα σαλόνια και δύναται να μεταφέρ__ει 300 επιβάτας και 25 κούρσες ή 9 πούλμαν. Η διάρκεια του ταξιδίου Καβάλα- Πρίνος είν__αι μία ώρα, και από_ _Καβάλας  εις Λιμένα 1.15' και εισιτήριον 16 δρχ. εξ ών δύο δρχ. Λιμενικός φόρος.  Διά τα επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα 75 δρχ. και διά τα πούλμαν 200 δρχ. Κατά  τον πρώτον κατάπλουν εις Πρί__νον και Λιμένα συγκεντρώθηκαν εις την παραλίαν πλήθη_ _τουριστών__ μεταξύ των οποίων και πολλοί ξένοι...''_
> 
> Μετά  από ένα χρόνο περίπου προστέθηκαν και τα μικρά φέρρυ μπόουτ  '*'Μακεδονία*'' και ''*Θασσοπούλα*'' που εκτελούσαν τη διαδρομή Κεραμωτή-  Λιμένας.
> Αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης του *Αμφίπολις* ήταν ο Γ. Μοσχίδης και  αργότερα πέρασε στα χέρια των παλιών μετόχων της ΑΝΕΘ (Χαριτόπουλος  κλπ.). Αρκετά χρόνια μετά το πήρε ο Γιώργος Συκούδης ένας μαρμαράς και  το μετέτρεψε σε κέντρο διασκέδασης (μπουζουξίδικο). Νομίζω ότι το είχε  ονομάσει Love Boat , αλλά δεν πρόκοψε αυτή του η προσπάθεια. Μετά,  τα ίχνη του *Αμφίπολις* χάθηκαν. Το διάλυσαν ή κάνει δρομολόγια σε άλλα  μέρη; Διάβασα σε περυσινό άρθρο στην Πρωινή ότι κάποια από τα παλιά  φέρρυ κάνουν δρομολόγια στην Λατινική Αμερική με άλλο όνομα. Φαίνεται ότι αλλάζουν το όνομα στα  φέρρυ μπόουτ ...όταν γεράσουν.
> (Πηγές  η  εφημερίδα Ταχυδρόμος και το site Ναυτιλία.)


Εδω ωραια καρτποσταλ/φωτογραφια απο το τουριστικο οδηγο του ΕΟΤ για την Ελλαδα, του 1982. _Αμφιπολις_ και *Παπαγεωργιου ΙΙ* μαζι στην Καβαλα.
Amfipolis1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα , μετά Γιαννάκι μου δεν πήγε για διάλυση , αλλά πουλήθηκε σε τρίτους - μετονομάσθηκε σε JOSHUA - και δούλευε (δεν ξέρω που ακριβώς) . Για τώρα αγνοώ την τύχη του , ίσως μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος πιο ενημερωμένος στο θέμα .
> ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ.jpg


Φίλε Τάσο απ' ότι μου είχαν πει δούλευε στα νησιά St. Vincent & Grenadines.
Φίλοι Nicholas Peppas και Ellinis κάνετε υπέροχη δουλειά και σας ευχαριστούμε για τις αναμνήσεις που μας προσφέρετε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο ferry boat Αμφίπολις λίγο μετά την καθέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα, όταν το ναυπηγείο ήταν στο Πέραμα. Πίσω φαίνονται τα φουγάρα της Δ.Ε.Η.


Το πορθμειο *Αμφιπολις* ναυπηγηθηκε στο ναυπηγειο Ν. Κ. Σαββα το 1963  
[_Απο την εφημεριδα Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974]
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια παλια καρ ποσταλ του Αμφιπολις (με φωτογραφια απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας 1960) παρμενη στην Θασο, που δεν την ειχα ανεβασει μεχρι τωρα. Αναμνησεις απο μια ησυχη περιοδο που δεν ξαναγυριζει. Με τα Πεζω και τα Ντε-Κα-Βε  και με το παλιο σημα της Mobil, και νομιζω οτι αναγνωριζω ακομη και τον Πηγασο της.

Ας ελπισουμε οτι αυτο ειναι εναυσμα στον Espresso Venezia να μας δωσει περισσοτερα στοιχεια. Παντως ξερουμε καλα οτι αυτο το πορθμειο δεν ηταν του πολεμου.

Amfipolis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ας ελπισουμε οτι αυτο ειναι εναυσμα στον Espresso Venezia να μας δωσει περισσοτερα στοιχεια. Παντως ξερουμε καλα οτι αυτο το πορθμειο δεν ηταν του πολεμου.


Δεν έχουμε να προσθέσουμε κάτι το σημαντικό στο ιστορικό του πλοίου, σε όσα έχουν αναφερθεί μέχρι σήμερα στο παρόν θέμα. 

Οπωσδήποτε και δεν ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό, αφού γνωρίζουμε ότι κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_ στο Πέραμα (έχει παρουσιάσει σχετική φωτό ο Παντελής) το _1964_, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2248_ και _IMO 6520258_ με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_. Το 1966 μετεγγράφηκε στην Καβάλα με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Κ. 1_. _Εδώ_ διαβάζουμε την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αναφορά, που αφορά στο ότι το _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_ ήταν το πρώτο φέρρυ ανοιχτού τύπου που δρομολογήθηκε στις γραμμές της Θάσου.

Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ το _1975_ και αποδρομολογήθηκε από τις γραμμές της Θάσου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90, όταν και :




> .....το πηρε ο γιαννης ο συκουδης ενας μαρμαρας  και το εκανε κεντρο διασκεδασης με το ονομα λοοβ μποουτ για 3-4 χρονια  περιπου και οταν δεν μπορεσε να συνεχισει να το συντηρει το παρατησε  στιν μαρινα μεσα για επισης μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.....


Nα το δούμε και σε μία χαμηλής ποιότητας φωτό από την Θάσο, το διάστημα που εχρησιμοποιείτο ως πλωτό κέντρο διασκέδασης (LOVE BOAT).

01.jpg
_Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : Zuzannka_

To πλοίο πουλήθηκε το καλοκαίρι του _2007_ σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού, μετονομάστηκε σε _JOSHUA_ και αναχώρησε από την Θάσο ρυμουλκούμενο τον Αύγουστο του ίδιου χρόνου. Δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας στην Καραιβική στα νησιά St. Vincent & Grenadines.

Eδώ πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να δούμε μία εικόνα με τρεις φωτό, με το πλοίο σε διαφορετικές χρονολογίες και .....εμφανίσεις, _"εις δόξαν"_ των απίστευτων -σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις- μετασκευών που έχουν ανά καιρούς δεχτεί οι Ελληνικές παντόφλες. Στις δύο μικρές οι οποίες προέρχονται από παλιά φιλμς (screenshots) βλέπουμε το πλοίο ως _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_ την δεκαετία '60, και ως _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ το 1985, και στην μεγάλη (Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : Sail_Sweet_Caroline) ως _JOSHUA_ στην Καραιβική.

02.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αμφιπολις_ και* Παπαγεωργιου* μαζι στις 15 Αυγουστου του  1969.

Αμφ Παπ.JPG
Πηγη:  http://30xronia.blogspot.com/2010_08_01_archive.html

Η λεζαντα λεγει:



> Ομαδική φυγή εσημειώθη των Καβαλιωτών και των ξένων επισκεπτών προς την  Θάσον την ημέραν της Παναγίας. Τα φέρυ μπόουτ τα εκτελούντα την  συγκοινωνίαν καθιερώσαντα και έκτακτα δρομολόγια ήταν πάντοτε κατάμεστα  από εκδρομείς.
> Ανωτέρω το πλήθος αναμένει καρτερικώς την έλευσιν των φέρυ μπόουτ τα οποία και τα κατελάμβανε εξ΄εφόδου.
> _Όλο και κάποιος από μας θα περίμενε στην αποβάθρα με τους γονείς του, για να περάσουν απέναντι._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βρήκα ένα φέρρυ πού πέρασε από Αρκίτσα το  2007.Το όνομα του ήταν ξένο,δε θυμάμαι ποιό! Μήπως ξέρετε ποιό είναι? Οι  φώτο είναι από παλιό κινητό...sorry.


Αν και το παραπάνω ερώτημα - κουίζ του φίλου _JIMMARG75_ τέθηκε κάποια χρόνια πριν, ποτέ νομίζω δεν είναι αργά για μία απάντηση - αναγνώριση. Το φέρρυ λοιπόν που πέρασε από την Αρκίτσα το 2007 και είδαμε _στις_ _φωτό_ ήταν το _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ - ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_, πράγματι όμως με ξένο όνομα, ως _JOSHUA_ δηλαδή. Να υπενθυμίσουμε (έχουμε αναφερθεί λίγο πιό πάνω) ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε και αναχώρησε από την Θάσο τον _Αύγουστο 2007_. Η ημερομηνία που πέρασε από την Αρκίτσα όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτό, είναι _13 Οκτωβρίου 2007_. Πιθανότατα λοιπόν, για να επιλεχθεί η συγκεκριμμένη πορεία μέσω του Ευβοικού (και όχι ανατολικά της Ευβοίας όπως θα ήταν λογικότερο κατεβαίνοντας από την Θάσο) το πλοίο είχε περάσει πρώτα από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας, όπου και είχε παραμείνει επί δίμηνο περίπου για εργασίες πριν το μεγάλο του ταξίδι προς την Καραιβική.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ανοίγεις το shipspotting και χαζεύεις, πλοία μεγάλα και μικρά από τα πέρατα της γης. Και ξάφνου, πέφτεις πάνω στην αθάνατη ελληνική παντόφλα !!!

_ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_ ή _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ αν προτιμάτε, πενηνταένα χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή της στου Σάββα στο Κερατσίνι, συνεχίζει...... Εδώ λοιπόν σε πρόσφατη φωτό από την _Bequia - St. Vincent & Grenadines_ στην Καραιβική, _Απρίλιος 2015_. 

ShipSpotting.com

© Yvon Perchoc

----------


## sylver23

Το ανέβασα στις ιστορικές φώτο της Καβάλας αλλά το παραθέτω και εδώ:

Από τον Akis Vidiniotis στην ομάδα Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας στο Facebook.
Όπως μας πληροφορεί είναι ''Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας τα επιβατηγά "Αλέξης", "Παπαγεωργίου" και το φέρυ μπόουτ "Αμφίπολις",1965''

Akis Vidiniotis‎Παλιες φωτογρ&.jpg



Πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Πώς ήταν και πώς έγινε......μετά τη μετασκευή. Υπέροχες φωτο και από τον Espresso Venezia και από τον sylver23. Σας ευχαριστούμεεεεεε.

----------


## billyferry

Παιδιά επειδή το βλέπω είναι σε μια κατάσταση... εκτελεί δρομολόγια ή όχι;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν εννοείς δρομολόγια ως επιβατηγό, ούτε εκτελεί ούτε και εκτελούσε ποτέ, αφού φεύγοντας από την χώρα μας και μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύει στην Καραιβική ως φορτηγό. Όσο για την "κατάσταση" που λες ότι βρίσκεται, προσωπικά το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω από την φωτογραφία του στο shipspotting, είναι ότι χρειάζεται ένα βάψιμο - φρεσκάρισμα. Κατά τα άλλα, μια χαρά το βλέπω......

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΣΟ!!!!! 
ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΥ!!!!!

http://thesshipping.blogspot.gr/2012...ii-joshua.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι εικόνες, αν και έχουν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ. Οι πληροφορίες είναι επίσης γνωστές, έχουν αναφερθεί και άλλες φορές εδώ στο φόρουμ, και μάλιστα αρκετό καιρό πριν ξεκινήσει καν την λειτουργία του το κατά τα άλλα συμπαθές blogspot. 

Όχι βέβαια ότι μία επανάληψη κάνει κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα !!!

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Συγνώμη κιόλας που ρωτώ, αλλά οι συγκεκριμένες φωτό που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ;;;; Απο χθες ψάχνω...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ζητάς συγγνώμη αγαπητέ φίλε, πολύ καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς. Να διευκρινίσω ωστόσο ότι δεν έγραψα πως υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ οι συγκεκριμένες φωτό αλλά ότι έχουν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί (σε link, όπως μας τις παρουσίασες και εσύ). Από εκεί και πέρα, δεδομένου ότι το φόρουμ έχει μία λειτουργία έντεκα χρόνων και εκατοντάδες θέματα, επίτρεψε μου να μην θυμάμαι που ακριβώς είχαν παρουσιαστεί. Μπορεί στο γενικό θέμα των πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου, μπορεί στο ειδικό θέμα των πλοίων της Θάσου, μπορεί στο θέμα ιστορικών φωτογραφιών της Θάσου, μπορεί και σε κάποιο σχετικά ....άσχετο θέμα (όπως συμβαίνει αρκετές φορές). Αν έχεις όρεξη, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις το ψάξιμο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, απλά έγραψα ότι έχουν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ, προσθέτοντας μάλιστα : _"Όχι βέβαια ότι μία επανάληψη κάνει κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα !!!"_. Δηλαδή, ότι καλά έκανες και μας τις ξαναπαρουσίασες !!!

----------


## SteliosK

Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες του Θάσος από το νησάκι Bequia  στην Καραιβική.
Joshua photo by Tony Davis (1).jpg Joshua photo by Tony Davis (2).jpg

photo:Tony Davis

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικά ευρήματα φίλε Στέλιο !!! Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο τουλάχιστον σε εμένα να βλέπω να υπάρχει ακόμα "στην άλλη άκρη της γης" το ιστορικό _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_.

----------


## npapad

Ακριβείς ημερομηνίες μεταβολών για το ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ.

ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ, νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2248 (Β' Κλάση) από 14-11-1963 έως 25-5-1966.
ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ, νηολόγιο Καβάλας 1 (Β' Κλάση) από 25-5-1966 έως 22-12-1975.
ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ, νηολόγιο Καβάλας 1 (Β' Κλάση) από 22-12-1975 έως 14-8-2007.

Έφερε 2 Μηχανές oil 4SA each 6 Cyl. 1040 BHP μάρκας DAIMLER-BENZ A.G.

Διαστάσεις : 40,40 μέτρα μήκος Χ 9,09 μέτρα πλάτος

Εμφανίζεται με 2 διαφορετικά ΔΔΣ, αρχικά SZIC, κατόπιν SV2075.
Το όνομα ΛΟΒ ΜΠΟΟΥΤ ήταν ανεπίσημο, δεν πέρασε ποτέ στα νηολόγια.
Μαζί με τον Γ. Μοσχίδη, συνιδιοκτήτης ήταν και ο Π. Χατζηεμμανουήλ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία. Να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι οι αναφερόμενες διαστάσεις του πλοίου είναι σαφέστατα παλαιότερες, είτε οι αρχικές με τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκε είτε οι ενδιάμεσες πριν την τελική του μετασκευή και επιμήκυνση (είχε δεχθεί τουλάχιστον δύο μετασκευές).

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φωτο από το Αμφίπολις που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος JIMMARG75 (αλλά δεν ανοίγει λόγο χάκερ) ανέβηκε από τον Παναγιώτη Αλεξόπουλου (δεν ξέρω αν του ανήκει) στη σελίδα ¶λον Σέβου.

ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μια φωτο από το Αμφίπολις από τον Παναγιώτη Αλεξόπουλου (δεν ξέρω αν του ανήκει) στη σελίδα ¶λον Σέβου με λεζάντα: 1960....Το πρώτο φέρρυ στη γραμμή Καβάλας --Θάσου....!

Panagiotis-Alexopouls-1960....Το-πρώτο-φέρρυ-στη-γραμμή-Καβάλας---Θάσου....!.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέρουσα εικόνα, ωστόσο δεν ήταν το ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ το πρώτο φέρρυ στην γραμμή της Θάσου, μιας και είχαν προηγηθεί τόσο τα ξύλινα ΘΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΑ και ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (ΕΛΕΝΗ) όσο και το "μεταλλικό" ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου μας από την Καραιβική. Οι δύο πρώτες από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο, _1,_ _2,_ (Castries, St Lucia) και η τρίτη πρόσφατη, στα μέσα Μαρτίου, _3,_ (Kingstown, St Vincent).

----------

